# What is the name of this classical piece?



## NathanT (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello there! 
For about 5 years now, I've been searching for a particular classical piece, for which I cannot find the name!

I was considering posting it in the form of 'da's' but instead recreated what I remember of it, in the form of an MP3 file attached below. 

Please do let me know this classical piece if you recognise it 

Many thanks!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh that's an easy one! Handel's Sarabande mayhaps?


----------



## NathanT (Aug 3, 2011)

Stargazer, that is truly magical, thank you! Just the piece I was searching for. 

Unfortunately, I'm not usually much a 'Handel person' (more into Mozart and Bizet!) - just this piece had me in awe when I first heard it. 

Many thanks!


----------

